
Christopher Hitchens Destroys Ayn Rand - vectorbunny
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/christopher-hitchens-destroys-ayn-rand?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+danielmiessler+%28danielmiessler.com%29
======
comforteagle
Many people miss a main point of Objectivism that sacrificing & helping others
makes a person happy too. Hence you should do so in pursuing your best
interests.

I think it gets left out as many feel they're coerced to do it now.

